
Debian Security Team: VirtualBox End of Life - cheiVia0
https://lists.debian.org/msgid-search/E1bz2Ze-0001wu-IG@master.debian.org
======
dredmorbius
Does this apply to just the 4.3 branch or others as well?

The immediate effect is that jessie (stable) users won't have updates to the
stable release of Virtualbox. There's the option of backports.

[https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=jessie-
backports&se...](https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=jessie-
backports&searchon=names&keywords=virtualbox)

Stretch (unstable) presently has 5.1

Oracle once again prove an exceptionally bad citizen to Free Software.

------
dfc
I am not sure why this is newsworthy. 4.3 is EOL upstream.

[https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog-4.3](https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog-4.3)

------
cheiVia0
The reason for this is that Oracle are completely useless and do not release
backportable patches for security fixes.

